# spark coil diagram for line trimmer/chain saw



## gobbledegook (Nov 3, 2009)

Can someone point me to a schematic electrical diagram of the typical spark coil for a line trimmer or chain saw? I am wanting to figure out how the kill switch works with the coil. It looks like it shorts out part of the coil to ground but its not obvious to me. I assume with no switch connected at all there will be plenty of spark unless that terminal gets grounded accidently. So I am guessing that the kill switch grounds out a primary winding. Anyway that's why I'd like to see a diagram of the coil to better understand how it works.

tks

Gobble


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The switch grounds out the coil. Pretty simple, no diagram should be needed.


----------



## gobbledegook (Nov 3, 2009)

*4 cycle coil?*

In the old fashioned non electronic lawn mowers is it that terminal that the points operate? I am guessing that is the reason why engines with points the ignition voltage is higher since when the points open their is a more distinct current change rather than just the slower rise of the magnetic field.

Anyway, just from the shock feeling I get from a chainsaw or line trimmer the voltage is a lot higher on a lawn mower compared to the former.


----------

